# Wildcamping guides/help?



## 94795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We're new to your site so hi to you all, we're very impressed with all the info you have, it's all very useful! We have bought a Talbot Express (1985) and are about to take it around Europe for 5 months (yes, we are from Aust/NZ and are doing the usual 20-something year old dream trip!)

Can anyone tell us where we can get the most comprehensive info on Aires and wild camping spots for all of Europe? Is there a master list and is it the database on this site? Should we buy the French Aires guide or is there such a book for all of Europe?

Any advice on this would be appreicated.

thanks

Gin and Sam


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi gina&sam and welcome to the site,

There is absolutely loads of info on the web for French aires, Italian sostas and German stellplatze etc, heres just a few...

www.campincar-infos.com for france

http://www.tcs.ch/WEBTCS/Resources.nsf/(ImageName)/CH-GPL.pdf/$FILE/CH-GPL.pdf for switzerland

www.reisemobil.online.cx/ for germany

www.turismoitinerante.com for italy

and many, many more, too much to list here.

Theres a good campsite database on this site with aires, stelplatz, wildcamps and sites.

Good publications include guide officiel aires de service 2005

bordatlas 2005 (german guide to stellplatz)

You could also look at my 'miniguide to aires' located on the left of here under 'guides'

that should keep you going for a while...

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sorree,

made a right hash of the post,

first link should read http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Ignore second link its to do with lpg in switzerland!

the rest is ok though (i think).

pj


----------

